# First Time Router Bit Test Need Some Advise



## bigjon216 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello All OK I Get Right To It. Im Doing A Small Entertainment Center Project
My Very First Build. Now Im Using 1/2In. Thick Birch Plywood And I Just Did A Test Run On Some Scrap Wood Doing Dado Cuts Because its My First Time Using A Router. Now I Brought A Undersized Plywood Router Bit Two Flute
1/4 Shank - Cutting Diameter 31/64 - Cutting Length 3/4 - Length 2-1/4. Now Tested Bit And Board Wabbles In Groove. Now I Got Enough Since To Know Thats Not Good And It Should Fit Snug Tight (But This Got To Much Play)
So Is It Me Or Is It The Router Bit Or What Cause Im Stumped Can Anyone Help Thanks


----------



## barking spider (Dec 26, 2010)

Did you happen to measure the plywood and see how thick it is? I'm thinking THAT'S where your problem is, the plywood is NOT 1/2" thick.


----------



## bigjon216 (Jan 19, 2011)

yes i did and that why i brought undersized plywood bit because most plywood is undersized


----------



## bigjon216 (Jan 19, 2011)

one other note i also adjusted the router depth so bit cuts excatly half the thickness of the plywood


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Not all plywood is made the same, use a 3/8" bit and ease up to the right size,with a pass or two..

=======


----------



## bigjon216 (Jan 19, 2011)

ok thanks i try that - because actual wood im using is Red Oak and thought id do dry run.


----------

